# GA Cup Predicts - U17 - Feb 14th thru Feb 17th



## Kante (Feb 11, 2020)

Have been pinged by multiple folks about predicts for the GA Cup matches this weekend. So giving the people what they want, predicts are below.

For the u17 teams where they have a large team roster and an extended set of 03s and 04s, the algo tends to underestimate performance of these teams when they're playing matches they want to win (as opposed to giving the 04s an oppty to play). A good example of this is the LAG team. So would round up on those predicts...

Here's predicts for *Feb 14th*. Predicts for the Feb 15th matches will follow as an update to this thread first thing the morning of Feb 15th.

*Group A*
LAFC 1 - CO Rapids 1 (advantage: Rapids)
Portland Timbers 1 - FC Dallas 3
Vancouver 1 - Houston Dynamo 1 (advantage: Vancouver)

*Group B*
Minnesota 2 - Sporting KC 1 (advantage: SKC)
San Jose Earthquakes 1 - Chicago Fire 2
Seattle Sounders 1 - LA Galaxy 1 (advantage: Seattle but...)

*Group C*
Inter Miami 1 - Philadelphia Union 3
New England Revolution 1 - DC United 2
New York Red Bulls 1 - Real Salt Lake 3

*Group D*
Montreal 1 - Orlando City 0
New York City FC 1 - Atlanta United 2
Toronto 7 - Crew SC 1


----------



## Kante (Feb 15, 2020)

here's predicts for the 2/15 u17 GA Cup matches:

*Group A*
Houston 0 - LAFC 2
Portland Timbers 2 - Vancouver Whitecaps 3
Colorado Rapids 1 - FC Dallas 1 (advantage: Colorado)

*Group B*
LA Galaxy 3 - Minnesota 1
Sporting KC 0 - Chicago Fire 3
San Jose Earthquakes 1 - Seattle 1 (advantage: San Jose)

*Group C*
Real Salt Lake 3 - Inter Miami 1
Philadelphia Union 3 - DC United 1
New England Revolution 1 - New York Red Bulls 3

*Group D*
Toronto 7 - Crew SC 1 
Atlanta United 3 - FC Cinncinnati 1
New York City FC 1 - Orlando City 1 (advantage: Orlando)


----------



## Kante (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's predicts for today's matches. (Haven't peaked at the scores from the earlier matches Scout's honor).


----------



## soccerstud (Feb 18, 2020)

Kante said:


> Here's predicts for today's matches. (Haven't peaked at the scores from the earlier matches Scout's honor).
> 
> View attachment 6401


UPDATES ON ALL THREE DAYS? ACTUALS, I MEAN


----------

